# Happy birthday John!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, in an hour or two here. Our local station is already playing his music, Shaker Loops right now. I like it!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am a huge fan of John Adams too.


----------

